# Rolled oats vs Rolled barley....just a query....



## PennywithHenry (29 April 2008)

It's just something I've wondered for a while....and since you're all so nice about my other stupid questions I thought you might be on this one lol

I know someone who feeds rolled oats for weight gain, and another who feeds rolled barley...I've often wondered what the differences are, or if it's just personal preferance. I can't remember what each fed alongside it, so, based on the cereal alone and not the additional 'ingredients' which is best for weight gain? Or are they each actually very different? I've had a play with their feeds, and the rolled oats seem a lot softer than the rolled barley, but that's the only real difference. Also, one owner feeds her rolled oats soaked (it's definately rolled oats not whole oats) in hot water, but I think that's just to soften everything a bit more as her horse is old??


----------



## spaniel (29 April 2008)

Oats and barley both have a hull (outer case). 

The hull of barley makes up about 10-15% of the seed whereas the hull of an oat is bigger at about 25%.  

Barley hulls are stuck on much tighter which is why they need to be fed rolled. Oats can be fed naked and unrolled but in smaller quantities.  

Barley has a higher starch level than oat but a slightly lower protein level plus the oil content is lower.

So it really depends what sort of calorie you want to put into the horse as to which you feed.


----------



## Britestar (29 April 2008)

I've always understood barley to be far more heating than oats. Also many horse are less tolerant of barley and come out in 'barley bumps'.
I'm an Oat person myself.


----------



## PennywithHenry (29 April 2008)

Spaniel....what sort of calorie? I'm sorry...This feeding lark's so confusing to me, having previously owned a cob who got fat looking at a slice of hay and a veteran I fed a complete veteran mix....I'm quite ignorant on feeding...part laziness on my part, as whenever I tried to look into it more it was so confusing I gave up.


----------



## spaniel (29 April 2008)

Ok, I use the word calorie in its true form, as a unit of energy.  You can have slow release 'energy' or faster release and each can come from different things such as fibre, oil etc.

Think of energy or calorie as fuel......you can get rocket fuel and 2 stroke....it all depends on whats most suitable for your 'vehicle'.


----------



## Ezme (29 April 2008)

loving that analogy! I think mine runs on diesel, takes alot of it but will go all day!


----------



## spaniel (29 April 2008)

Yep Ezme....same as my two....0 - 60 in about a week but will keep on going no matter what!


----------



## Ezme (29 April 2008)

having looked after heavy horses and heavy horse crosses i've never really known what all this "I can't get weight on my horse" or "my horse goes metal on one oat" (well maybe a little but not like some people) our oldest boy starts work in february and isn't fit untill end of july after working 5-6 days a week! After he's got there you can (and we have) chuck him out for a week or two and he can come straight back into full work like he never been taken out of harness


----------

